# Running in boots



## joemojave (Apr 15, 2010)

I really love to run, even in the city, but I have recently run into a problem, I cant find/afford runnign shoes. All I have to wear is a pair of hot weather army boots with panama soles. Does anyone have any experiance running with this kind of heavy duty boot? Although I dont have any foot problems myself, I could imagine getting some terrible flat footedness or shin splints or something with these, so I am kind of afraid to try, especially because you dont tend to notice those kind of injuries until it is to late.


----------



## coldsteelrail (Apr 15, 2010)

A lot of army training is done in heavy boots, so maybe an army training forum might have the answer to your question. 
I also like to jog/run, and have the same problem myself right now. I have a pair of winter boots, and have ran in them a bit, but have been concerned about picking up a consistent running habit with them. I have foot problems, and don't want to make them worse.
I have noticed that the material in highend and lowend running shoes is similar, and seems to be made of some cheap foam rubber material for the soles. I have my doubts that expensive runners are any better for you then cheap runners. I have observed that some really shitty payless/budget running shoes seem to be made out of the same material as high end runners. I have owned expensive runners too. Merrels, northface, new balance, and nikes. the nikes were the only ones that seemed to boost my performance, cushion my feet noticeably, and hold up in all weather and use, and this was years ago. I think the quality has probably gone down, as i have noticed the quality of all other products reduced over the past 10 years. I like to have one pair of shoes, especially when traveling, but it is important not to fuck up your feet, so i understand your question.
Is there anyway you can do a receipt scam, a shoe swap, or anything like that to acquire new shoes?
Compare materials, and see if you agree with my doubts that the highend shoes are actually studier, more shock absorbing and better for your feet than cheap shoes. I'm curious about your response.
Try running in your boots for a week, and see if you can create extra support with insoles or arch supports. I have found 1/4 " WOOL felt insoles to be more shock absorbing then products like doctor shoals.
I think it's worth a try to at least jog for a week , and see if you notice any pain or the beginning of damage. Check around at thrift stores too. You might be surprised at the quality you find.


----------



## bote (Apr 15, 2010)

running shoe soles are generally some variant of EVA (that's the foam stuff you mentioned). I wear boots, but carry a pair of light tennies around too, they crush don pretty good. People will try to tell you that you need special shoes because running is bad for your knees otherwise, I think that's bs. I ran everyday for a couple months this past winter in a pair of chucks and once I got over the first week of soreness I was fine.


----------



## joemojave (Apr 15, 2010)

I might do a receipt scam or box switch like you said, but I really hate to steal unless it is a nessesity (food, clothes, etc.). As for your question about the difference between cheap and expensive shoes, I have run in everything for 200 dollar to 20 dollar shoes and I find that the main difference is usually how long they last. A great 80 dollar pair of New Balance 870's usually lasts me about 1000 miles if I only wear them for running, as opposed to a cheaper pair that wont fit right (870's are perfect for my feet) and I will probably only get 500 miles out of em before the sole splits off or wears through. 

I will probably just run in these for a while and see if I have problems. I also like to run barefoot but that is only safe where you dont have to worry about needles/glass/jumping choya, which is not where I am.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ravie (Apr 15, 2010)

well since thousands of people in the military wear those boots to run many many miles with alot of heavy gear every day.... i think you'll be safe. your feet will break them in and they will break your feet in. after a week of running in them you should be comfortable running in them.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Apr 15, 2010)

I've run in combat boots. For my feet it works pretty well if I use running shoe arch supports and insoles. Without them my feet will really hurt. After a few miles though, I get chafe from the hi-top ankles and not being able to get them laced tight enough over the top of my foot. Not too bad, but you have to watch for blisters. Your results may vary.


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been wearing nothing but t combaboots for at least 5 years, running from predators, bullies, and cops many times. You might need to develop some calluses, but there shouldn't be any other problems. Running in boots is fine, don't be a wimp!


----------



## CanoeTramp (Apr 17, 2010)

Assault boots are the new thing with the military, basicly a high top cross trainer. So maybe old school combat / jungel boot are'nt the best thing to run in. If your boots are korean, taiwaness, any sort of asian made knock off of an american combat boot, - I would'nt intrust the health of my feet to them.


----------



## evagreene (Apr 17, 2010)

I was a cross-country runner in high school and I have to say, there is a difference between a good running shoe and a Payless shoe...but it's really only the sole. If you can steal a pair of Dr. Scholl's and put them in a cheaper pair of running shoes, they'll almost be just as good (better running shoes do absorb more shock, but not enough to really worry about). I have absolutely terrible knees and ankles (and fragile bones on top of that) and I could never *ever* run in boots or Converse, they would kill me after about the first half-mile. If your legs can handle it, you should be okay in a pair of boots. Just listen to your body...if it hurts (a pain-type hurt, not soreness) then switch to something better.


----------



## joemojave (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, it seems like the general agreeement is they whould be fine, which means I have no excuse not to get my ass off the couch and do some running. Goona start with an easy 3 miler tommorow or monday. I will make sure and report back after for anyone who might be in the same boat.


----------



## ApiCutter (Apr 19, 2010)

I still wear the same pair of Dr. Martin Steel Toe Industrial boots I wore in HS, I wore them in gym and ran with them pretty regularly. I never had any trouble, Only had to change out the insoles once and they still work just as great as any tennis shoe I ever had in the past.


----------



## trotsky (May 4, 2010)

You could always run barefoot... 
Maybe if it's in the city streets you risk stepping on old razors or AIDS needles or something, but running barefoot is always much more fun/comfortable for me. 
But I dunno, just go to salvation army or savers and pick a pair up for eight bucks.


----------



## pola negri (May 21, 2010)

If I saw someone running on the street in combat boots I would laugh at them, and then feel sorry for them...

Dude, get some real running shoes. Save your pennies or steal them from REI or something. I am 'a runner' (whatever) and I also have many many knee/body problems...really, get real running shoes. They are much better for you in the long run (no pun intended). Not hard to find some on sale for $40-50. Get fitted for them if it's your first time buying them, too, if you can. If running is really your jam they are worth the investment.


----------



## supersaiyanjesus (Dec 23, 2010)

I suggest that you try running barefoot. It's the best thing to do for your knees, back, and feet in terms of bone structure. Definitely take it slow at first though seeing as how most likely your feet aren't conditioned for this yet. Your body has amazing shock absorbers built in that out gun any of these gay ass rubber pads the corporations try saying that you need. You really shouldn't be all that scared about running barefoot either cause in all reality once you've started getting to where you comfortably run barefoot you're feet get tough as all fuck (breaking glass bottles without getting cut tough) and you more quickly recognize objects that pose a threat to you.


----------



## someoneelse321 (Dec 28, 2010)

When I was a medic in the army there were plenty of people that would run in boots all the time for PT. It's not necessarily good for your feet but bear in mind that they were designed for soldiers to run in during combat operations for reasonable distances. Running shoes would definitely be better but if that's what you have to work with, you'll be alright. If you start to notice shin splints you definitely need to stop running until they get better but your legs won't be fucked if you just start to get shin splints, its when you let them get bad enough that they turn into a stress fracture and then you'd really be fucked.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't run barefoot in the city, it's not good for you. Yes your feet are designed to run on, but not on concrete, that'll just hurt you long term. Feet were designed to run through woods and jungles and deserts and places where the ground isn't made of cement...
I've run in boots and I'm okay with it, but I have really light soft non-combat boots. Those still slow me down, maybe sneakers of some sort are the best bet...


----------

